# Instruments and Equipment > Videos, Pictures & Sound Files >  In Praise of Michael Heiden

## Don Grieser

Michael Heiden doesn't get talked about a lot here, or at least not much lately. A few months ago I purchased this A5 (#A54 from 2010) from the classifieds. I've never owned a more responsive mandolin with such clarity of tone. It's very understated in the brown burst with just the wheat inlay as the only real decoration. It plays like a dream with the EVO frets, radiused board and the most comfortable slim (fast) neck I've ever played. Red spruce top, 1 piece back, varnish, Waverly tuners.

Would love to see some photos of your Heiden mandolins.

----------

Al Trujillo, 

Bigtuna, 

billhay4, 

Darwin Gaston, 

darylcrisp, 

Dave Greenspoon, 

Denman John, 

doc holiday, 

hank, 

jasona, 

Jim Roberts, 

Mark Seale, 

Marty Jacobson, 

MissingString, 

pheffernan, 

sgarrity, 

sgrexa

----------


## George R. Lane

I attended the Montana Old Time Fiddlers Camp where John Reischman was my instructor and he brought his Heiden F. It was a most impressive instrument with a great tone but, John could make a cheap mando sound great. If I was looking for a high quality build, he would be one of the top 3.

----------


## Nick Pooch

Sounds like you've got your hands on a nice musical partner!

I really dig that wheat inlay though it's a nice touch on a different take for headstock inlays.  How's that truss rod cover stay on? String tension?

----------


## ollaimh

I knew Michael back in my Vancouver days, a great builder then and even better now.  he was a fun guy and a great musician.

I had an octave mandolin by him but I foolishly sold it.i still have two nice Appalachian dulcimers made by heiden.

all his instruments are great but his mandolins are right up there.  I know a few people with his top of the line A's , they all rave about them.  his dulcimers sound very nice.

he made a few great guitars as well. chriss coole of Toronto and more of banjo fame has a great heiden guitar.

I once heard a heiden A  next to an  f and they were different but it was am a matter of taste between them for sound. the ellis was owned by the same guy who gave me the pick I put up a picture of just a few minutes ago.

----------


## Don Grieser

Nick, I have no idea on the truss rod cover. It's ebony and I'm guessing it's a friction fit, but I'm not messing with it because the neck is perfect as is. I might have to contact Michael and see what the deal is on it.

----------


## rockies

Beautiful Heiden A. I love mine as well, I pick it up in the morning sitting with my coffee and pick a couple notes and I am still astounded by he clear rounded tone that comes out of it. The tone right now is to my ears perfect but it does need new strings but I'm reluctant for the fear it won't sound as good with the new one. But then again I go through this every time and it always sounds wonderful but still ?? Isn't it wonderful to have a problem like that.
By the way the truss rod cover, the opening is shaped very precisely and the cover has a matching insert that fits the opening. It slides into place and just stays there. Fitted so well !!!
Dave

----------


## Don Grieser

What # and year is yours, rockies? Any pics?

I know what you mean about the tone. I like new strings.

----------


## pheffernan

In my best Kevin Spacey voice, "spectacular."

----------

Neoclinus

----------


## loess

Dang, I hadn't looked into Heiden A5s until now. Don, if you have some free time at some point to make a short recording of that instrument, I'm sure I speak for others who would love to hear the voice that goes along with those beautiful photos.

----------


## Potosimando

Re. the truss-rod cover, Michael once told me that if the TRC ever were to become loose, with a lot of use/abuse or whatever, then a person could simply put a light layer of superglue along the edges of the TRC, letting the superglue dry, which would build-up the edges just enough so that it would fit perfectly once more.  Michael Heiden is like that with regard to his precise mandolin detailing--his detailing is flat-out precise (as close to perfection as a person could possibly be, or so it seems to me).  In answer to my question, he said the TRC was his innovation.

Don Grieser:  I had the opportunity to play your instrument early this summer/spring (prior to your buying it), playing yours alongside my own Heiden Engelmann A (#A60).  Having an Engelmann top, mine sounded warmer and more complex than yours (mine not as loud as yours, with less pop and presence than yours has).  Over the summer I could not get the terrific tone and presence of your instrument out of my head, so in August I purchased the blacktop "Heritage" (Ancient Red Spruce with old Maple, #A50, 2009) that Michael had in-stock at the time.  The darn Heritage blacktop easily surpassed my highest expectations, and it sounds a WHOLE LOT like your instrument (#A54).  Yours will remain in my memory clearly as one of best mandolins that I will ever hear or play.

At any rate, I am totally smitten by both of my Heiden A's--very different from each other, but both simply incredible in their tonal qualities, with over-the-top exquisite detailing.  Playability of both is unmatched by any mandolin that I have ever played.  Ever.

I will try to get some photos of mine when the sun returns, and will post them here then.

----------

darylcrisp, 

Nick Pooch

----------


## Don Grieser

Potosimando: what a cool story. Thanks! After I got #54 I saw that blacktop on Michael's site and was very tempted to get another one. #54 certainly has my full attention these days.

loess: here's a youtube video of my playing it about a month ago or more. It's just the cheap Kodak video camera mic.

----------

Astro, 

blauserk, 

Bob Bass, 

Darwin Gaston, 

darylcrisp, 

Denman John, 

doc holiday, 

Gary Alter, 

hank, 

jasona, 

Jim Roberts, 

wildpikr

----------


## Astro

Sounds awesome !

----------


## billhay4

Michael is a superb builder and a classy guy. Congrats on a great instrument.
Bill

----------


## Mark Seale

> ... I've never owned a more responsive mandolin with such clarity of tone...


Knowing some of the instruments on your catch and release program, that is EXTREMELY high praise.  A beautiful instrument to be sure.

----------


## rockies

Don, mine was made in 2008, I got it when Michael moved to Creston BC about 1-1/2 hours down the road from me. It's number is A-41. It has a highly figured Sitka top and a slab cut maple back. The volume is loud and the tone is that woody tone with clear notes on all strings right up to where the frets end. I can't wait to pick it up in the morning and several times during the day. Between it and my beat up '52 D-18 there's not much day left. Isn't retirement wonderful ?
Dave

----------

darylcrisp, 

hank

----------


## rockies

Don, I should add that right after  that photo I had Michael install one of his small ebony pickguards, and I also made a matching ebony arm rest for it. I guess I should get around to taking some up to date photos soon if for nothing else for insurance purposes.
Dave

----------


## sgarrity

My A5 and mandola.  Both Engelmann and Red Maple.  Of all the mandolins I've had through here this Heiden A5 has stood the test of time and been my all time favorite.

----------

darylcrisp, 

DataNick, 

hank, 

Jim Roberts, 

Toycona

----------


## Mark Christensen

Beautiful! More pics and sound clips of Heidens please, how about some of his F style mandolins! Thanks

----------


## SCIFIDELITY

I think Heiden Mandos don't get talked about all that much for the same reason Dudenbostel mandos don't get talked about that much.  Most know they are top notch, both are arguably one of the 5 best made, but at $15-20K are out of the range of 90% of people on here. 

OP- Gorgeous mando! It sounds nice too. Very woody and warm.

----------

hank, 

Jan Viljoen

----------


## Don Grieser

Dave, retirement sounds wonderful. Just a few years away for me. Your Heiden looks a lot like mine.

Shaun, you're the one that got me started thinking about Heidens. Love the matched pair.

----------

sgarrity

----------


## loess

That'll do, Don! Superb playing too...thank you for the eye and ear candy  :Smile:

----------


## hank

Thanks for sharing Don.  This thread takes me back to 2003 when I spent hours listening to Ken Cartwright's Mandolin Tasting, 2003 Wintergrass CD.  My wife was amazed(worried)that I could stay so focused listening to all those mandolins playing the same short samples over and over again.  Long story short as you may have guessed who's tone I kept returning to.  These days I guess I'm not as concerned with tone as much as then but playing a Heiden has always remained at the top of my bucket list.  The way you describe playing your Heiden you push my favorite buttons these days response and playability.

----------


## Glassweb

i took a trip from Bellingham to Michael's place in Creston B.C. this summer and was lucky enough to test drive 8 of his beautiful creations, both new and old. VERY impressive work from a very impressive gentleman... Michael is truly a legend in BC... a larger than life guy who makes some of the best mandolins i've ever played. superb instruments in every way...

----------

hank, 

Mark Seale

----------


## sgarrity

Here's a few tunes on the mandola.

----------

darylcrisp, 

Don Grieser, 

hank, 

Jim Roberts

----------


## Don Grieser

Love that mandola, Shaun. One of each of the mando family from Michael would be an amazing thing to hear.

Here's #A36. I bought this one after getting #A54. I really liked everything about it but the neck profile. I have some left hand issues and #A54 worked for my left hand much better than #A36. So it now belongs to Luke from The Bombadils who is thrilled with it. The dot markers in the fretboard were the most brilliant blue green. Just an extra nice touch to an incredible mandolin.


Here's a little sample of its tone. I put this up so Luke could hear it before he bought it.

----------

darylcrisp

----------


## bobrem

Here is a clip of John Reischman laying my old Heiden F #21 at the Wintergrass Mandolin Tasting in 2004.
I now have #66; clip to come. 

https://soundcloud.com/bobremington/f-5-heiden-21

----------


## jasona

Great playing as usual Don!

Whereas I do not own a Heiden, everyone I have heard and played have been outstanding. He also did some work on my Ratcliff that changed my mind on selling it. Some magic hands that man has.

----------


## Don Grieser

Thanks, Jason!

Hey Bob, thanks for the sound sample of #21. I hope you'll post some pics and sound clips of #66. No F5s in the thread yet.

----------


## bobrem

Here's No. 66. The video is flopped. It's right handed. Sorry, the playing is a bit rough. I was drunk (kidding). I'll post a better one that does it justice.

----------


## Don Grieser

Thanks for posting that video, Bob. You can hear the clarity of tone.

Here's a part of a song from a little picking with a friend this weekend. Recorded on a Zoom H2, no EQ, just a little volume boost. You can hear the round tone of #54 on this cut.

----------

Darwin Gaston

----------


## bobrem

A comparison between a Red Diamond and a Heiden. Two fine mandolins. The Red Diamond is a standard F #137 (once owned by David Grisman), lacquer finish made in 2001. The Heiden is #66 F Artist varnish finish made in 2003.

----------

jasona, 

sgrexa

----------


## hank

Bob I don't see a link for your samples after the first one of John playing #21 at Wintergrass.

----------


## bobrem

> Bob I don't see a link for your samples after the first one of John playing #21 at Wintergrass.


Try this: https://vimeo.com/118517644

----------

Denman John, 

hank

----------


## bobrem

> Try this: https://vimeo.com/118517644



I deleted the first video because it was flopped. The second one is there, at least on my forum view/feed.

----------

hank

----------


## Don Grieser

This one just hit the classifieds and is so gorgeous that I had to post it here. Lord help me.

----------

jasona

----------


## Mark Christensen

Thanks for the video comparison. I went back and forth each time I watched it trying to decide which I liked better. Tough choice! Results: I'd take both!

----------


## hank

Thanks Bob, both sound great.  I like the Red Diamond the best in that comparison.

----------


## bobrem

The Heiden currently has a slight edge in the Heiden-Red Diamond smackdown, with Facebook users preferring the Heiden and the RD getting the nod so far on this thread.

----------

hank

----------


## Danny Clark

those two are some of my favorite builders ,both earlier examples of their work ,would be nice to hear two recent ones

----------

hank

----------


## bobrem

I haven't played a newer Heiden but the newer vintage-voiced RD's are mighty impressive. Both of the above don't have much playing time despite their age. Unlike me, they will no doubt get better with age.

----------


## John Soper

I can't log in to the Cafe without getting a recurrence (of my barely controlled) MAS!  Mandolin Cafe should shut down threads like this...:-)

----------


## bobrem

I agree, John. Mandolin Cafe is evil.

----------


## jasona

> This one just hit the classifieds and is so gorgeous that I had to post it here. Lord help me.


Yeah, I have a serious case of the WANT ITs

----------


## Don Grieser

Here's another sound clip of A-54. Learned this Butch Baldassari tune for the SAW social group this week.

----------

Denman John, 

Gary Alter, 

jasona, 

Rush Burkhardt, 

sgarrity

----------


## Atlanta Mando Mike

One just hit the classifieds -being sold by Mark O'Connor's son Forrest (who is a heck of a mandolin player) looks killer.  Wondering if this is the one from Carter's Vintage that was for sale earlier this year.  That one was a 2013 and was a hoss for sure!!!

----------


## josh a

The Heiden being offered by Forrest O'Connor is indeed the same mandolin that sold at CVG last year (2013 F-5), and it certainly is impressive!

----------


## Glassweb

What I want to know is this... if Michael's mandolins are so great (and I've played many that are) why is everybody trying to sell them?

----------


## Atlanta Mando Mike

Glassweb, you pot stirrer you... :Wink: There are real Gibson Loars, Gibson Ferns, Kimbles, Gilchrists, Monteleones, Dudenbostels, Nuggets, Altmans, Daleys, Ellises, Red Diamonds, Smarts. Lewises, Randy Woods and every other maker imaginable for sale out there right now.  I doubt is has anything to do with any of these makers or mandolins not being so great.  Its MAS at its height!!!  Among other things...

----------


## Glassweb

There you go... merely MAS. That's the answer I was hoping for. By the way, as I mentioned in my post above Michael's mandolins are INDEED great... no doubt about that.

----------


## sgarrity

I've sold a Gilchrist F5, a Gibson MM, and a pile of others because I preferred my Heiden A5.  Looks like Forrest is having another Heiden built.  I'd assume he's changing the neck shape/nut width or maybe going with different woods.  MAS is a funny thing....

----------

DataNick, 

Jim Roberts

----------


## Atlanta Mando Mike

Yep, MAS makes no sense at all!!!!  An unstoppable force of mayhem and angst-And a lot of fun

----------

sgarrity

----------


## JAK

Everything we have or do loses its impact as time goes by. We obtain a great mandolin, and then after awhile we sell it; not everybody does this, some keep a mandolin for a life-time (think Grandpa's Lloyd Loar F5). But most of us eventually sell the GREAT MANDOLIN that at one time we thought we'd keep forever. That's why eventually we see a Heiden, Red Diamond, Dudenbostel, etc., and yes even a Lloyd Loar signed F5 come up for sale. IMHO there is a link between time and MAS.

----------


## jasona

Sat next to a fellow whacking on a F5 Heiden at the jam tonight, thing sounded like a million bucks

----------


## Atlanta Mando Mike

3 Heidens just popped up at Carter's Vintage this week.  2 F5's and an A model. That's pretty rare really.

----------


## sgarrity

Jerusalem Ridge brought to you by Starbucks.

----------

DataNick, 

Denman John, 

Don Grieser, 

GKWilson, 

hank, 

Hubs, 

Mark Seale

----------


## jmagill

New Heiden owner here  a 2009 Heritage Model F5. 

Back when I was gigging full-time I had two Monteleones that I eventually had to let go. Now, after 30 years, I finally have a worthy successor to to my beloved Grand Artist Monteleone.

The Heiden and I are still getting to know each other. Pics and a review to come.

----------

DataNick, 

hank

----------


## Aaron Woods

> New Heiden owner here  a 2009 Heritage Model F5. 
> 
> 
> Back when I was gigging full-time I had two Monteleones that I eventually had to let go. Now, after 30 years, I finally have a worthy successor to to my beloved Grand Artist Monteleone.
> 
> The Heiden and I are still getting to know each other. Pics and a review to come.


Pics and review please!

----------


## William Smith

Never had the pleasure of pickin on a Heiden! I live in a mando deprived area unless I buy something.. His workmanship is stellar! And the ones I've heard on the computer "what little justice with computer speakers anyway" they sound great, even with a computer one can tell the good from the bad! Them ones that I've heard at the Carter demos with Jack Pearson "I think that's his name?" Isn't he a well know guitar player in a rock band? He can play man!

----------


## oliverkollar

> ! Them ones that I've heard at the Carter demos with Jack Pearson "I think that's his name?" Isn't he a well know guitar player in a rock band? He can play man!


Jack played with the Allman Brothers Band and with Warren Hayes as well.
Incredible electric, acoustic and mandolin player. Just a great musician

I played the last new Heiden F5 at Carter's, it was light years beyond any new instrument I've ever played.
Loud, woody, and all there. Killed everything in the high end room, except maybe the Loars.
It was $19000, and worth every penny.

----------

Don Grieser

----------


## barry

I acquired this F5 around the first of the year.   Michael Heiden seems to have a signature sound.  His instruments tend to be rather full, warm, and round in tone.  Very pleasant sounding.  He definitely has his own thing going on.

----------

Don Grieser, 

hank, 

oliverkollar, 

sgarrity, 

Steve-o

----------


## jmagill

> Pics and review please!


At long last, here are a few pics. Click them to see bigger versions. You can find lots more pics and my detailed review from my Instrument Reviews webpage. The Heiden is here. It's still the most remarkable mandolin I've ever owned and I try to play it daily.

----------

Darwin Gaston, 

Don Grieser, 

hank, 

Mark Seale

----------


## Denman John

This one has been causing me to lose some sleep lately ...

----------

Darwin Gaston

----------


## yankees1

> Sat next to a fellow whacking on a F5 Heiden at the jam tonight, thing sounded like a million bucks


The million bucks might be the player instead of the Heiden !  :Smile:

----------


## sgarrity

> This one has been causing me to lose some sleep lately ...


Love that coloring. Bet it sounds better than it looks!

----------

Denman John

----------


## Mandobar

It was my lucky day yesterday.  I saw that Michael had a Standard A available for sale.  He sent me some pics. This did it for me.

----------

Darwin Gaston, 

Denman John, 

hank, 

Steve-o

----------


## Don Grieser

That's a gorgeous A5, Mary. What top wood does that one have? Enjoy! 

Denman John--tell us more about that one. Top wood?

Still loving my red spruce A-54 that started this whole thread. It gets better every time I play it. Perfect setup, perfect neck for me, best mandolin I've owned and I've owned almost as many as sgarrity.  :Grin:

----------

Denman John, 

sgarrity

----------


## Mandobar

Don, I'm not sure, but I think it's probably engelmann.  I was just so excited to see that there was actually something available.  I've been hawking his site for a while.

----------


## doc holiday

Mary, Congratulations! Nice to see you've added one to your tribe. Michael is a brilliant builder and one heck of a nice guy too.

----------


## Mark Wilson

Awesome choice. His F5 was hard to put down at CVG this year

----------


## Bill Bradshaw

I bought an F last week and am really enjoying it.  Probably the last mandolin I'll ever buy.  Cheers.

----------

Glassweb, 

Mark Seale

----------


## Don Grieser

Bill, congrats but we need pics.

----------


## Josh Levine

Congrats folks. You all trying to stoke some MAS over here?

----------


## rockies

Beautiful, mandolins, I probably saw some under constructon as Michael is only over an hour away from me. I was down about 3 weeks ago I had my A-41 refretted with EVO and setup, ounds and plays great. Picked up mynew Heiden dreadnaught at the same time ... loving it however going back down in a week or so and Michael will reshape neck a little and also speed neck it. Manly for my small hands. Wonderful man to talk to and deal with.
Dave

----------

doc holiday, 

Don Grieser, 

hank

----------


## sgarrity

Look forward to hearing your thoughts once you get it Mary!

----------


## Bill Bradshaw

It's  pretty one.

----------

Denman John, 

Don Grieser, 

Glassweb, 

Mark Seale, 

sgarrity

----------


## Glassweb

> It's  pretty one.


Wow Bill... that looks superb! Glad that all came together for you...!

----------


## Bill Bradshaw

Sorry I missed you up there.  Yes, it all worked out eventually. I appreciate your thoughts and advice during the process.  Hope our paths cross again some time.  BB

----------

Glassweb

----------


## Benski

Heiden A50 (one of the 15 Heritage models made in 2009) lives here in NJ with me. All I can say is that it just sings. Beautiful workmanship, wonderful balanced sound with that hard to find mix of room-filling volume and tone. Simple yet elegant. A real gem that I'm fortunate to own. 

(Sorry about the pics...don't know how to rotate them)

Cheers

----------

Don Grieser, 

Mark Seale, 

oliverkollar

----------


## Don Grieser

Love the back on the Heritage. Wow! Thanks for posting!

----------


## Denman John

> That's a gorgeous A5, Mary. What top wood does that one have? Enjoy! 
> 
> Denman John--tell us more about that one. Top wood?
> 
> Still loving my red spruce A-54 that started this whole thread. It gets better every time I play it. Perfect setup, perfect neck for me, best mandolin I've owned and I've owned almost as many as sgarrity.


Long story short ~ we went to Michael's shop at the end of August to meet him and get some work done on my son's Apitius (EVO fret job, new bridge/saddle and nut, scooped the florida, and a wonderful setup,).  Not only is Michael a great guy and does excellent repair work, he also builds some incredible mandolins (preaching to the choir here). We made the mistake of playing the mandolins that he had there at the time  :Disbelief:   The one I posted was really special and we talked a lot about it since then. My son has saved up for the past few years doing summer jobs/busking and decided to buy it ~ he'll also have to sell the Apitius. We had been e-mailing back and forth since then and finally pulled the trigger yesterday.  It should be here early next week.

It has an engelmann top.

Here are a couple of more pictures...

----------

Don Grieser, 

ottawa_adam

----------


## Pete Brown

I came across this video recently on the Peghead Nation website. Wow, I just love the look and sound of this instrument!

2007 Heiden Heritage F-5

----------


## Mandobar

.....the waiting is the hardest part.  I sent Michael my payment....overnight (I'm not impatient, am I?).

----------


## Mandobar

My A has arrived!  It is Adirondack-topped, waverlies, one-piece back.  I’ve owned a lot of instruments, but nothing as lively as this.  Plenty of volume.  I am looking forward to hearing it mature.

----------

dang, 

doc holiday, 

jasona

----------


## Don Grieser

It's staying, then?  :Grin:  Enjoy every note!

The thing I like most about mine is the clarity of the notes, the pure round tone, and the responsiveness. Nothing I've owned has had anything quite like that.

----------


## Denman John

The Heiden arrived on Friday and it's been played pretty much nonstop since. It was so much fun jamming and passing around mandolins the first night. I remembered it being a great mandolin, and I'm even more impressed with it now.  What an incredible mandolin!  Its very lively and notes really pop.  It's hard to describe sound, but I will say that it feels and sounds right ~ everything you want in a mandolin.  So much depth to explore  you know what they are like ;-)  

Mary ~ What serial number is yours?  

This one is F128 built in 2015

----------


## Mandobar

Mine is A87.  I believe it is dated 2017.

----------


## hank

Congratulations Mary.  You might need to modify your advice as per post #82. :Whistling:

----------


## Mandobar

> Congratulations Mary.  You might need to modify your advice as per post #82.


Sometimes a leap of faith is your only option.

----------

hank, 

jasona

----------


## bobrem

I had #21 (Engleman top, 1995) and #66 (spruce top, 2002). I now have a Gilchrist A (1997) but still miss the Heidens.

----------


## hank

I’m with you.  I would do the same.  My 1923 F4 from KB Waltham required mine as well.

----------

Mandobar

----------


## EvanElk

. Couldn't help joining the choir with a photo of my beloved F Artist #129 . Hard to put this thing down

----------

Denman John, 

Don Grieser

----------


## rockies

Well I'm off to Michael's on Monday morning (Oct 1), taking the new guitar down. Michael is going to reshape the neck a little for me. I've been playing it every day and love it, so hate to ne without it while it's being worked on. I'll look around the shop to see what mando's are in progress. Last time there it was some manocello's so they must be near completion now. Looking forward to the visit.
Dave

----------

Don Grieser

----------


## Don Grieser

Hey Dave, say hi to Michael from all of us.

Evan, got a back pic?

Denman John, that's a cool story about how you got the mandolin from Michael.

----------


## EvanElk

Hi Don!  Sure, thanks for asking.  It's a Vermont sugar Maple 1-piece.  The top is spruce from Labrador Canada.  I'm a native Vermonter and Labrador has been a family trout fishing destination for 3 generations so I share some DNA with this Heiden!

----------

Don Grieser

----------


## Don Grieser

Thanks, Evan.

Here's one I owned for awhile. I couldn't get along with the nut width which broke my heart. It was the most beautiful mandolin I've ever owned--and wonderful tone from the Engelmann top. I've never seen cross grain/silking like it had. It was #A60 from 2013.

----------

Denman John, 

EvanElk, 

Mark Seale

----------


## blauserk

> Here's one I owned for awhile. I couldn't get along with the nut width which broke my heart.


Heiden makes a handsome mandolin.  How narrow was the nut?  As you may recall, I had a super-narrow Gilchrist that I ultimately couldn't handle.  And I feel like I can adapt to almost any fretboard weirdness.

----------


## Don Grieser

It has a regular 1 1/8" nut and a perfect neck for most folks. An old left hand injury makes me only able to play 1 1/16" nuts or narrower with shallow slim neck profiles. Anything else is playable, but eventually the left hand starts telling me to stop or else it will stop me. I'd get along fine with that Gilchrist unless it has a deep V neck.

Keeps the MAS at bay when I know 99% of the mandolins out there won't work.

----------

hank, 

RichieK

----------


## jmagill

Here's some eye candy for you Heiden fans: photos of three of Michael's spectacular Heritage model F5s, displayed by their owners. Click to enlarge.

Michael's made perhaps 20 or so of these using tops salvaged from a 100 year old building and it's rare to see one in the wild, much less three together. Emory's was only a few weeks old; mine is from 2009 and John's is from 2007. When John learned that Emory would be getting his just before the Gathering, he decided to bring his Heiden along with his Loar just so we could get these pics and send them to Michael. 

L-R: John Reischman, me, Emory Lester, taken at this summer's Mando & Banjo Week at the Swannanoa Gathering

----------

doc holiday, 

Don Grieser, 

jasona, 

sgarrity, 

Steve-o

----------


## Phil Goodson

Jim,
I think there were at least 2 other Heidens present that week, although not Heritage F5s.

One was my Engelmann topped two point, one of the only two 2-points that Michael has made to date.
  

Don,
I'm glad you sold that Engelmann A model.  It was breaking my heart that I couldn't find a good enough reason to buy it from you!!  :Smile:

----------

Don Grieser, 

Gary Alter

----------


## Mark Seale

> It has a regular 1 1/8" nut and a perfect neck for most folks. An old left hand injury makes me only able to play 1 1/16" nuts or narrower with shallow slim neck profiles. Anything else is playable, but eventually the left hand starts telling me to stop or else it will stop me. I'd get along fine with that Gilchrist unless it has a deep V neck.
> 
> Keeps the MAS at bay when I know 99% of the mandolins out there won't work.


If this is you with MAS at bay, I can't imagine what full on MAS must look like...  :Wink:

----------

Don Grieser, 

pheffernan, 

sgarrity

----------


## Mandobar

I have to say, the Heiden is a MAS killer for sure.  Lots of dusty mandolins here right now.

----------


## Steve-o

Mary - That Heiden looks amazing. Jealous...perhaps you should put some of those dusty mandolins up for sale.  :Whistling:

----------


## Mandobar

> Mary - That Heiden looks amazing. Jealous...perhaps you should put some of those dusty mandolins up for sale.


It is amazing!  I played a five hour gig last Saturday with it.  As for the other mandolins, they aren’t going anywhere anytime soon.

----------


## Mark Seale

Check out the Heritage A5 that just hit the classifieds.  Talk about a MAS enabler!  https://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/129933#129933

----------


## Jim Roberts

I played a brand spankin' new and truly lovely Heiden A5 and...oh my.  So lively and a cannon with sooo much balanced sustain.  The "pop" was off the charts and, as stated, it's brand new.  Englemann Spruce top with both the tonal qualities of Engelmann and Red Spruce.  The one piece back seemed to be 3D hallucinogenic.  And, as always, Michael’s set up on the mandolin is perfect as with everything else about the mandolin. 

Holy smokes.

----------

doc holiday, 

hank

----------


## Don Grieser

Any pics, Jim? I agree with you on Michael's setups--perfection. Still lovin' my old A54.

----------


## Mark Seale

> I played a brand spankin' new and truly lovely Heiden A5 and...oh my.  So lively and a cannon with sooo much balanced sustain.  The "pop" was off the charts and, as stated, it's brand new.  Englemann Spruce top with both the tonal qualities of Engelmann and Red Spruce.  The one piece back seemed to be 3D hallucinogenic.  And, as always, Michael’s set up on the mandolin is perfect as with everything else about the mandolin. 
> 
> Holy smokes.


Was it, perhaps, for sale?

----------


## Jim Roberts

I don’t have any pictures and it was a custom build so not for sale.

----------


## scapier

I love my F5 but I miss my old A-009.  I wonder if anyone on the cafe bought it from Dusty Strings and if they like it and play it? I had to sell it to pay for my F5 (which is the joy of the world) but I do miss it and wonder if it's happy in its new home.  

Michael is making me an octave and I can't wait!

Spencer

----------


## pheffernan

> I love my F5 but I miss my old A-009.  I wonder if anyone on the cafe bought it from Dusty Strings and if they like it and play it? I had to sell it to pay for my F5 (which is the joy of the world) but I do miss it and wonder if it's happy in its new home.


Al Bergstein posted in another thread about having recently purchased A-009 at Dusty Strings back in 2015:




> I recently bought his A-0009 c.1994. It's one of the finest instruments I've ever played. Enjoy yours!

----------


## Don Grieser

I got to see John Reischman and the Jaybirds this past weekend at the Durango Bluegrass Meltdown. Great sets of music and an outstanding mando workshop. One of the biggest highlights of the super jam on stage at the end of Saturday night featured John Reischman, Patrick Sauber, and Tristan Scroggins playing an epic 3 part harmony version of Itzbin Reel. Amazing playing, and the coolest thing for me is that John asked to play my Heiden A54 for that tune while he loaned his Loar to Patrick. Here's a couple bad cell phone pics.

John's comment, "You don't need any other mandolins."

----------

Denman John, 

doc holiday, 

EvanElk, 

Gary Alter, 

Glassweb, 

hank, 

Phil Goodson, 

pops1

----------


## geechee

I recently picked up Heiden #11 - an F5 model that is pretty amazing. A thank you to Little Wolf who posted about it on his recent trip to Nashville.  Gill

----------


## V70416

gee chee,was that heiden at carter's? is that it in your avatar?

also,was wondering if mark o'conner still has/plays a heiden f-style?

----------


## geechee

[QUOTE=V70416;1710780]gee chee,was that heiden at carter's? is that it in your avatar?

The Avatar is my Tyler White F5 - and yes, I did get the Heiden from Carter's.

----------


## Old Growth

Thanks geechee...how would you compare the two builders(mandolins)... Michael Heiden and Tyler White?  Thanks!

----------


## sgarrity

A couple of nice ones in the classifieds. NFI and all that.... :Mandosmiley:

----------


## EvanElk

Waking up this thread to share a pic of my new Heiden Octave.  Incredible tone and really exciting to play.

----------

doc holiday, 

Mark Seale

----------


## Don Grieser

Wow! Congrats! But I see a hint of amazing side wood and I want to see that back too!

----------

Denman John

----------


## Denman John

Very nice! Eli West has/had one and it sounded wonderful in his hands.  Agree - more pictures needed!

----------


## Steve-o

Beautiful! Is that the 2017 build listed for sale on his web site? What’s the scale length on it?  Enjoy!

----------


## EvanElk

Thanks for asking gentlemen.  Englemann top with red maple.  The tail, board and headstock veneer are cocobolo

----------

Denman John, 

doc holiday

----------


## EvanElk

That's the one!

----------


## Don Grieser

Gorgeous! A master builder put all the goodies into that one. Stunning. I could get lost in that back.

----------


## EvanElk

> Gorgeous! A master builder put all the goodies into that one. Stunning. I could get lost in that back.


he did Don.  lot's of cool detail

----------

doc holiday

----------


## KrittMoore

I had the opportunity to play that sweet thang last week up at Michaels shop. I really should have taken it home with me. What an absolute joy to play. All the sweetness and sustain one could ever want. Evan, I may have to run down to Portland and adopt her for a week while you’re in NYC. Let me know what ya think  :Smile:  Enjoy that thing man!

----------

EvanElk

----------


## sgarrity

Stunning!

----------

EvanElk

----------


## Bluegrass Boy

Got a 2005 left handed Heiden F5 scheduled for delivery tomorrow. My understanding is that it's the only left handed F5 he's made. Pretty damn excited.

----------

doc holiday, 

oliverkollar

----------


## doc holiday

Bluegrass  Boy  Let me know what you think.  That one was originally mine. & i loved it.

----------


## Old Growth

Ya can't beat the excitement of a high end mandolin showing up for the first time at your door :Smile:  Enjoy Bluegrass Boy...

----------


## doc holiday

from the Heiden social group photo archive

----------


## Bluegrass Boy

It's here and it's a good one. It's replacing my Stiver F5, which is good but this just seems to have an extra gear. 

I just emailed Michael Heiden with a couple of questions. Doc, did I read in another thread you say it's varnish finish? Are the tuners waverly? They look it. Pretty heavily varnished. Now back to banging on it.

----------


## doc holiday

Yes BB it is a varnish finish with a french polish top coat i believe. Michael stopped using laquer in 1999.  The tuners are Waverly.  Enjoy the beast!  Glad it's gone to a good home.

----------


## EvanElk

That's a beauty...  Michael's finish work is so great and really let's the wood sing

----------


## Denman John

> from the Heiden social group photo archive


Beautiful looking mandolin!

One thing I notice is that it has a “Florida” fretboard extension rather than his usual design.  I’m guessing it was a custom request and makes it pretty unique (for a Heiden), along with being a lefty.

Enjoy it in good health.

----------


## Bluegrass Boy

Doc, I read on Heidens web page that each instrument is custom made based on discussion between him and the customer. Im intrigued now by how that process worked with you and what you were looking for. Care to share any of that?

From the description of the models on his site I gather mine is the artist model.

----------


## doc holiday

Bluegrass Boy,  We had several phone conversations and I asked for a  dark Loarish finish, the more classic fretboard & a red spruce top voiced for bluegrass playing rather than the light attack for jazzier styles.  Yes  it is the artist model

----------


## Bluegrass Boy

Well, after five days with this thing I've come to really appreciate what a fine instrument it is and how happy I am that I took the plunge. I guess the best word I can use to describe it is "refined", both the tone and it's physical properties. The lines of the instrument are elegant. It's a real work of art. It has plenty of volume that just seems to come from a deep well. And I have no useful words to describe tone but it has a real pleasing voice. My Stiver, the mandolin that this one is replacing is a good one but this is just a whole other level in instrument all around.

----------

Darwin Gaston, 

doc holiday, 

Don Grieser

----------


## Don Grieser

Congrats! In one interview I read with Michael, he described the tone he was going for as "round." I love the fullness and clarity of each note on mine. That's a rare F5 you have there. Enjoy it! As far as a work of art, the friction fit truss rod cover tells you the level of attention he puts into even the smallest detail.

----------

doc holiday

----------


## slimt

Love the back of that..  Beautiful Piece you have there..

----------


## EvanElk

Don and Bluegrass Boy - I know I'm preaching to the choir, but I feel the same way about my Heiden F Artist from 2015.  Every note is a joy and the aesthetics just make it awesome to play...and it keeps getting better.   It follows me or I follow it wherever I go!...It's sitting right above me in the overhead compartment as I write en route to DC.  This thread makes me want to take it down and play it right now!

----------

Don Grieser, 

Mark Seale, 

Phil Goodson

----------


## Denman John

My son recently got a few decent videos and thought Id give you all an update on F128 in a couple of different genres ... 







Hes been away for almost 6 weeks and the mandolin feels/sounds even more resonant than I remembered.  In about a week well be going to Michaels shop to get a refret on my Kimble and have him look over 128. Its always nice to see him and see what hes up to.  Ill try to remember to get some pictures while were there.

----------

Don Grieser, 

EvanElk, 

Steve-o

----------


## EvanElk

I didn't realize Kai's Heiden was one serial number away from my #129.  That was a good batch!




> My son recently got a few decent videos and thought I’d give you all an update on F128 in a couple of different genres ... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He’s been away for almost 6 weeks and the mandolin feels/sounds even more resonant than I remembered.  In about a week we’ll be going to Michael’s shop to get a refret on my Kimble and have him look over 128. It’s always nice to see him and see what he’s up to.  I’ll try to remember to get some pictures while we’re there.

----------


## Don Grieser

Kai's sounding great! Enjoyed those young folks picking and singing. 

Just put new strings on A-54 tonight. It sounds better than ever.

----------

EvanElk, 

Mark Seale

----------


## sgarrity

Bumping this for the Heiden fans....

----------

Darwin Gaston, 

KrittMoore

----------


## JeffD

> I think Heiden Mandos don't get talked about all that much for the same reason Dudenbostel mandos don't get talked about that much.  Most know they are top notch, both are arguably one of the 5 best made, but at $15-20K are out of the range of 90% of people on here. .


Oh I dunno, we talk a lot about Gibson F5 master models, and of course all kinds of vintage high end beauties. And Dudes get talked about a bit. But Heiden does seem not as much. Under represented in the yammer, I think. These things go in cycles, with the drool worthy mandolin of the week.

It does sound great.

----------

